# CAVEMAN REBORN



## Cor

Hey guys so i decided after allot allot of convincing to creat a youtube channel and review some of our local vape gear getting produced.

Ile also consentrate on cheaper gear and clones.Ime doing this on my own to help out fellow budget vapers and shine the spotlite on our local tallent.

Ime posting a link below to my first video.

Have a awesome day

Best Regards

Cor





@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## 87hunter

Awesome video buddy

@Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Hey that was a great video! I like your enthusiasm for local products. I enjoyed it, and I hope you continue doing these reviews!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great one @Cor !
Authentic and passionate
Love it

Have moved this thread to the special "Reviewers" subforum

Looking forward fo seeing your next one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

nice one @Cor 

local is lekker !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Hello guys while waiting on some new SA made vape gear i did a little review on a awesome rdta.I hope you enjoy this review i had allot of fun with it.

Have a awesome day

Best Regards 
Cor

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Daniel

lakker man , can your phone do landscape instead of portrait just a suggestion

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> lakker man , can your phone do landscape instead of portrait just a suggestion


Thanx for the tip bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Yet another review hope you guys enjoy it.

Its the TwistedMesses 22mm rda

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

@Friep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Subscribed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Sweet Valentine!!! Where is the beard??!! Almost didn't recognize you there brother....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> Sweet Valentine!!! Where is the beard??!! Almost didn't recognize you there brother....


It was time for change hehehe and now i look like a low level warlock

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Cor

Today its Hadaly time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Cor said:


> Today its Hadaly time




Lekker video and lekker RDA @Cor 
Love your enthusiasm and passion

Hoping you can get the video image a bit clearer - still can't see so clearly - but the message comes through great nonetheless

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Cor said:


> Thanx for the tip bud



Nice presentation , some positive criticism : 

Duuuude , landscape man ..... those big black bars to the sides are stuffing with my OCD , and silly suggestion but check/clean your lens before starting. 
What phone you using ? I use the IPhone 6 (got it as work phone so I was lucky) , ALL my video were shot on that not too bad. Any newer Android phone camera will be fine. 
Also DON'T use the 'selfie' camera it's shyte , try and use the front facing normally at least 720p (on the newer phones at least)
Make sure your camera is eye level at least , otherwise it looks like you looking 'down' on the viewer.
Lighting makes a huge difference , even if it's just a lamp hovering over the camera that way your close ups are lit up as the camera on the phone does not allow a lot of light in. Even opening a few curtains to get some light in , I know you the Caveman but ....  
Sound , can't stress how important clear sound is. Invest in a cheap microphone , even a cellphone hands free will do (think I have one lying around you can have it .....) 

Just my 2 Chappies worth , keep it up love your enthusiasm ...... please don't take my comments as negative trying to help and good to see more local reviewers .....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> Nice presentation , some positive criticism :
> 
> Duuuude , landscape man ..... those big black bars to the sides are stuffing with my OCD , and silly suggestion but check/clean your lens before starting.
> What phone you using ? I use the IPhone 6 (got it as work phone so I was lucky) , ALL my video were shot on that not too bad. Any newer Android phone camera will be fine.
> Also DON'T use the 'selfie' camera it's shyte , try and use the front facing normally at least 720p (on the newer phones at least)
> Make sure your camera is eye level at least , otherwise it looks like you looking 'down' on the viewer.
> Lighting makes a huge difference , even if it's just a lamp hovering over the camera that way your close ups are lit up as the camera on the phone does not allow a lot of light in. Even opening a few curtains to get some light in , I know you the Caveman but ....
> Sound , can't stress how important clear sound is. Invest in a cheap microphone , even a cellphone hands free will do (think I have one lying around you can have it .....)
> 
> Just my 2 Chappies worth , keep it up love your enthusiasm ...... please don't take my comments as negative trying to help and good to see more local reviewers .....


Thank you any advice is welcome allways thats how we learn lol the lence being so foggy is the fact that my phone broke hehehehe so that ile have to sort out.Thank you so much for he advice and tips i really apriciae it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

Nice one! @Cor for the Hadaly review. MORE VIDS please! Keep ‘em coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

The first suprise HE device review.

@Daniel ile need to visit you to sort out the land scape issue hope you all enjoy it.

Best Regards

Cor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Thanks for reviewing the Helmet @Cor!

Loved your excitement over this squonker. It just sucks that it eats the battery wrap.  That was the deal breaker for me. But I really like your honest review, looking forward to the next vid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Cor said:


> The first suprise HE device review.
> 
> @Daniel ile need to visit you to sort out the land scape issue hope you all enjoy it.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Cor



I think the issue here is the software you use , seems it's more meant for Instagram videos and pictures which as you know crops your image (hence the big black bars on the sides). Go have a look here : https://www.androidauthority.com/best-video-editor-apps-android-716248/

Personally I use IMovie on the Iphone as it comes standard and well it works fine for my needs.

Also go check out Vaping with Vics video on what you need to start reviewing and some tips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> I think the issue here is the software you use , seems it's more meant for Instagram videos and pictures which as you know crops your image (hence the big black bars on the sides). Go have a look here : https://www.androidauthority.com/best-video-editor-apps-android-716248/
> 
> Personally I use IMovie on the Iphone as it comes standard and well it works fine for my needs.
> 
> Also go check out Vaping with Vics video on what you need to start reviewing and some tips.



@Daniel so i went with Adobe Vlip ile do a rta review tonight and see how it goes really exited to be useing the new app

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Vapeing on a Legandary RDA The troll 22mm RDA

I also sorted out the bars issue i hope.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Cor
Its now landscape and looks better!
Well done

Love the enthusiasm and passion
I lolled at the "varke wat vlieg" chirp

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Hello all sorry for being mia....ile start up the reviews again when i get my phone issue sorted my original phone broke down on me and the reserve wont allow me to upload to youtube.

Also all my gear had to be sold to fix a broken pc and service my mobile transport thingy mabob.

But thanx to @Christos there will be a review when i get my youtube issue sorted out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Cor said:


> Hello all sorry for being mia....ile start up the reviews again when i get my phone issue sorted my original phone broke down on me and the reserve wont allow me to upload to youtube.
> 
> Also all my gear had to be sold to fix a broken pc and service my mobile transport thingy mabob.
> 
> But thanx to @Christos there will be a review when i get my youtube issue sorted out.




Great to hear @Cor - sorry for all the troubles
Kudos @Christos !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Carnival

Whenever you ready @Cor we not going anywhere 

Also sorry to hear about the troubles.  Look after yourself and will wait patiently for the next vid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Hello all julle mooi mense after a long hibernation and setback after setback i have indeed solved my proooobllleeemmmsssss and yes i am back just a short video explaining my absence and during the week a new review 2ill be up.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Cor said:


> Hello all julle mooi mense after a long hibernation and setback after setback i have indeed solved my proooobllleeemmmsssss and yes i am back just a short video explaining my absence and during the week a new review 2ill be up.



Good to see you back man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

BumbleBee said:


> Good to see you back man!


I was super glad when i got the video uploaded its all the ecitement over again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker to see you again @Cor !
Did you say your previous phone was chucked from the 2nd storey? And it still worked partially? What phone was that - quite a rugged phone then. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Welcome back fellow reviewer. Always enjoy watching your reviews.
Hope the problems stay away..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Silver said:


> Lekker to see you again @Cor !
> Did you say your previous phone was chucked from the 2nd storey? And it still worked partially? What phone was that - quite a rugged phone then. Hehe


Heheheheh it was a LG G6 lol but it cost's a arm and a leg to fix so ile it will be packed away till the day my ship arives lolz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Glad you back boet great to see more local reviewers making the effort. Local is lekker as they say  

I've got something for you to help out with the sound quality also will WA you we can arrange pickup....

Maybe have a look at IG TV also normal 420P uploads and longer videos you can do. Personally thinking of going over to that....

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> Glad you back boet great to see more local reviewers making the effort. Local is lekker as they say
> 
> I've got something for you to help out with the sound quality also will WA you we can arrange pickup....
> 
> Maybe have a look at IG TV also normal 420P uploads and longer videos you can do. Personally thinking of going over to that....


Thank you @Daniel you have been helping from the get go and i apriciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

all the very best to you @Cor !
You going to do great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

A review for all you gold diggers wink wink

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777

I know him personally...that's right, like I have his number on my phone personally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Nice review lol 'I wanted to give these guys a crap load of shit....' 

Just some advise don't charge your lipo via your laptop very bad for it....it wants high amps charge and USB output charge is max 0.5 amps rather use a 1amp dedicated charger....just my 2 Chappies worth.

Your enthusiasm is infectious sommer want to jump into reviews again myself....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Steyn777 said:


> I know him personally...that's right, like I have his number on my phone personally.



Who?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> Nice review lol 'I wanted to give these guys a crap load of shit....'
> 
> Just some advise don't charge your lipo via your laptop very bad for it....it wants high amps charge and USB output charge is max 0.5 amps rather use a 1amp dedicated charger....just my 2 Chappies worth.
> 
> Your enthusiasm is infectious sommer want to jump into reviews again myself....


Thank you for the info on the lipo @Daniel that is some good info i did not know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Cor said:


> Thank you for the info on the lipo @Daniel that is some good info i did not know


Don't just take my word for it go Google Moochs lipo safety and charging videos post

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker to see you again @Cor
Love the enthusiasm and the funny chirps!
Lol on how you know when to change the batts - hehe - boop, boop, boop

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Silver said:


> Lekker to see you again @Cor
> Love the enthusiasm and the funny chirps!
> Lol on how you know when to change the batts - hehe - boop, boop, boop


Thank you so much @Silver makes my hart warm when i see my videos are enjoyed and makes it worth doing them x10000000000000

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

'Dis fokken lelik....' Lol 

Just a caveat the older NC2's the 100 dial is actually the lowest setting and the 10 dial is the highest...not sure if they fixed it eventually....

Also in parallel (it's in 'mech' mode then) no VV only in series  

Welkom tot die education system...praat met oom @KZOR hy sal jou Tips kan gee...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> 'Dis fokken lelik....' Lol
> 
> Just a caveat the older NC2's the 100 dial is actually the lowest setting and the 10 dial is the highest...not sure if they fixed it eventually....
> 
> Also in parallel (it's in 'mech' mode then) no VV only in series
> 
> Welkom tot die education system...praat met oom @KZOR hy sal jou Tips kan gee...


Lol myne se dail is om geruil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> 'Dis fokken lelik....' Lol
> 
> Just a caveat the older NC2's the 100 dial is actually the lowest setting and the 10 dial is the highest...not sure if they fixed it eventually....
> 
> Also in parallel (it's in 'mech' mode then) no VV only in series
> 
> Welkom tot die education system...praat met oom @KZOR hy sal jou Tips kan gee...


Lol ekt self nou die series en parallel storie uit gevind lol blerry geraas maak kriek hehehe en dankie vir die info lol ek moet seker darm een slegte review doen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

My review on te noisy had a few kinks so ile upload a corrected version tommorw apologies everyone hehehehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

I apologise for my bad review yesterday everyone and here is the redone version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

@Carnival wheeeerrreeee aaaarrrreeee yyyyyyoooouuuuu lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Kudos for having the balls to pull a review....

Had no idea there was a 22 and 24 version will be hunting for the 22 version....

Like the gangsta look

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SinnerG

I'm sub'd. 

I think you might have mixed up series and parallel there though.

I just ordered a OG Noisy Cricket today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

SinnerG said:


> I'm sub'd.
> 
> I think you might have mixed up series and parallel there though.
> 
> I just ordered a OG Noisy Cricket today.



Careful with the OG it's a straight series proper Mech know your ohms and dot your amps....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

SinnerG said:


> I'm sub'd.
> 
> I think you might have mixed up series and parallel there though.
> 
> I just ordered a OG Noisy Cricket today.


Nope he didn't mix it up...

He might have forgotten that in series you still need to do five clicks to swap between straight mech and VV

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

Daniel said:


> Careful with the OG it's a straight series proper Mech know your ohms and dot your amps....



Yip, I know. Also ordering the Fat Daddy Vapes upgrade kit with a better button and a 510.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Daniel said:


> Nope he didn't mix it up...
> 
> He might have forgotten that in series you still need to do five clicks to swap between straight mech and VV



Really? "In parallel you have double the voltage"? I'm confused <-- this is usually a general statement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

SinnerG said:


> Really? "In parallel you have double the voltage"? I'm confused <-- this is usually a general statement.


In parallel you have double the mAh and amp. On the Noisy Cicket II you have series, parallel and Variable Voltage mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> In parallel you have double the mAh and amp. On the Noisy Cicket II you have series, parallel and Variable Voltage mode.


Correct but you can't adjust voltage in parralel mode

When in series to swap to VV when device is off hold fire button it will turn red that means VV mode. To swap to 'mech' mode same exercise light will turn white.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Cor said:


> @Carnival wheeeerrreeee aaaarrrreeee yyyyyyoooouuuuu lol



Lol @Cor I need to catch up here and watch your reviews!! I’ll be doing that this evening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Carnival said:


> Lol @Cor I need to catch up here and watch your reviews!! I’ll be doing that this evening.


Jippy @Carnival is back now we shall take over the interwebs thingy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Its comp time yes thats correct my first ever give away!!!!!!!!!!!




Rules are in the video.Good luck!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Lekker comp @Cor
and great community spirit as always!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Awesome stuff @Cor !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester

Cor said:


> Its comp time yes thats correct my first ever give away!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are in the video.Good luck!!!!!




The First video and last video

It is awesome to see how you have grown from video to video

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

Boom who is ready to shoot off this RTA!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

First pod device review up.




Had a bit of a potty mouth sorry guys and girls so be warned

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

So lets get the "Drop" on things lol




Drop RDA review and mech safety tips.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

A little mtl action with the Ares MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Who won the give-away ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

ARYANTO said:


> Who won the give-away ?


The winner was announced in the revolver rta video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

And here we have some skyfall fun!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## haruspex

Cor said:


> And here we have some skyfall fun!!!!!



@Cor where did you buy the rda?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

haruspex said:


> @Cor where did you buy the rda?


The vape guy I think he told me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor

haruspex said:


> @Cor where did you buy the rda?


Yes indeed like @Spyro stated at the vape guy and i also invluded it in my video

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee

Carnival said:


> Lol @Cor I need to catch up here and watch your reviews!! I’ll be doing that this evening.



I'll be catching up tonight, only just came across this thread.

@Cor - nice one bruv. caveman reviews for the win.

the more SA reviewers we have, the better. then I can stop watching those "other" guys reviews!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cor said:


> And here we have some skyfall fun!!!!!



Nice one @Cor , Caveman for a win for reviews. Great coils, and a great juice you used, love both of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## haruspex

Cor said:


> Yes indeed like @Spyro stated at the vape guy and i also invluded it in my video


Skies man. Was by die werk toe ek die post sien en kon nie dadelik die video kyk nie.

Ek geniet jou reviews! Hou so aan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

And yet another one up hope you guys enjoy it!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor

Guys ots with a heavy hart that i have to say there will be no more reviews from me.

Thanks for all your support during this time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Cor said:


> there will be no more reviews from me


That is not good news for me ...... i enjoyed your enthusiasm and passion.
Not sure of the reason but hope you reconsider.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Cor said:


> Guys ots with a heavy hart that i have to say there will be no more reviews from me.
> 
> Thanks for all your support during this time.



Nou hoe nou ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Cor said:


> Guys ots with a heavy hart that i have to say there will be no more reviews from me.
> 
> Thanks for all your support during this time.


Oi. This is sad news indeed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Cor said:


> Guys ots with a heavy hart that i have to say there will be no more reviews from me.
> 
> Thanks for all your support during this time.


@Cor , I know it’s your choice, but I’m going to miss the coffee and the review. Good luck with the decision you made.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

you pranking us right ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

vicTor said:


> you pranking us right ?


No ime not due to some major personal reasons and things that happend i decided its for the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SAD sorry to see you leaving Cor - hope you'll be still active on the forum ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Cor said:


> No ime not due to some major personal reasons and things that happend i decided its for the best



all the best bro, just remember, the storm always passes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Ag née man, that's sad news... I enjoyed your reviews

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Caveman will be back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Cor - this is not good news at all. Hope things turn around and we see you back on YT!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Well I will stay subscribed @Cor because you will be back

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

I suspect he'll be back sooner than we think

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel

Told you he'll be back  

Big shout out to uncle @Rob Fisher you are a true legend...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Daniel said:


> Told you he'll be back
> 
> Big shout out to uncle @Rob Fisher you are a true legend...



Now this kind of thing brings so much hope back into tbe community - thanks @Rob Fisher @Daniel for getting a goodie bag to @Cor and capturing the moment on camera. See you soon Caveman!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

@Cor ...... just get your studies to where you would like it to be then you can focus on reviews. 
You have got the gear now to make awesomemosis vids and we as followers are going nowhere. Take your time ...... we will be waiting. 
@Rob Fisher and @Daniel .... nice thing which you did.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Bulldog

This is brilliant Guys, well done to all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Told you he'll be back
> 
> Big shout out to uncle @Rob Fisher you are a true legend...




That is just awesome 
Heartwarming to see this
Kudos to you @Daniel and @Rob Fisher 
You both are legends

@Cor wishing you all the best for the studies and looking forward to seeing you back in action when you get the chance. 

Amazing support and spirit this
Very proud of you all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Adephi

Great stuff @Rob Fisher and @Daniel.

Get your studies done @Cor. Still lots of time to do reviews after that.

PS: I'm sure I recognise some of those houses in the background. We might just be almost neighbours and not know it..

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Daniel & @Rob Fisher - kudos to you guys. This community remains awesome 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

FLIPPIT! Guys - you restored my faith in humankind - thank you for the great gesture ,Cor really rox, and this gift will help big time with video quality and sound !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor

Ok so after sorting out some major studie issues and hopefully the final bit of work i was behind with will be done and then i can maybe retake my reviews.

Thank you to oom @Rob Fisher for helping out with the video kwaliteit.

Thank you to @Daniel for sorting out the sound.

But now i have a big guns to ask. Is there anyone out there who would please help me get a intro video to fit the caveman? As ime verry useless in makeing such a video it would really be super awesome. If i could het some help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Cor said:


> Ok so after sorting out some major studie issues and hopefully the final bit of work i was behind with will be done and then i can maybe retake my reviews.
> 
> Thank you to oom @Rob Fisher for helping out with the video kwaliteit.
> 
> Thank you to @Daniel for sorting out the sound.
> 
> But now i have a big guns to ask. Is there anyone out there who would please help me get a intro video to fit the caveman? As ime verry useless in makeing such a video it would really be super awesome. If i could het some help.


When you get it it’s going to be a surprise for us all,cannot wait to see it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Druuuuummmm Rooolll Please!!!!! boooom Caveman is back with a whole new vibe and thanks to oom @Rob Fisher and oom @Daniel i can just go from strength to strengthy thank you to everyone who has supported me up to now eaven tho i had a super low time in my life a while back and wanted to give up on everything.

Thank you guys for not giving up on me here is my first video back ile still have to work out some kinkels in die cabel but ime back baba!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Cor said:


> Druuuuummmm Rooolll Please!!!!! boooom Caveman is back with a whole new vibe and thanks to oom @Rob Fisher and oom @Daniel i can just go from strength to strengthy thank you to everyone who has supported me up to now eaven tho i had a super low time in my life a while back and wanted to give up on everything.
> 
> Thank you guys for not giving up on me here is my first video back ile still have to work out some kinkels in die cabel but ime back baba!!!!!!!!!!!!!




dibs !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Sorry all for the deadly silence i was bussy with my exams and a few other things.Tommorw is the last exam then i can give a 110% to my reviews sorry for the loooooonnnngggggg woestyn agtige silence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Ek kan nie wag nie!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hope to see you soon. Good luck with the exams.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Here it is another review a RDA is in the house @RainstormZA apologies for no subtitels my freeware editing app does not allow fore subs i need the paid version but ile get one and do avideo just for you ile pm you details about my video best i can.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Cor said:


> Here it is another review a RDA is in the house @RainstormZA apologies for no subtitels my freeware editing app does not allow fore subs i need the paid version but ile get one and do avideo just for you ile pm you details about my video best i can.



Seems Youtube captions are enabled, man I had a good laugh at the cc - a few unsavoury words like condom was mention in the writing 

Yeah bring down the house with the SA vendors review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Personally I could not be assed about vape politics and 'drama' , we have enough of it going on in the international vaping community.

If you have an issue with a vendor sort it out with them....
If you have an issue with a certain reviewer , sort it it with him/her ..... 

This is exactly the type of stuff we DON'T need as a vaping community ..... nee man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Personal attacks have been cleaned up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Cornelius

Cor said:


> Here it is another review a RDA is in the house @RainstormZA apologies for no subtitels my freeware editing app does not allow fore subs i need the paid version but ile get one and do avideo just for you ile pm you details about my video best i can.




An elite supply chain for the elite Vaper.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

I wont name anyone or attack any vendor i just lifted the concerns of many people that i spoke to so please guus i did not name any vendor exept bling so please dont maak afleidings and make a peaceful inlighting video into a clan war lol.

Really ime not out to get anyone or anything so please don't take it up in the wrong way.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

We want WAR !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> We want WAR !!!!!



 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

BioHAZarD said:


> We want WAR !!!!!


I’m not kidding
If there is dirty laundry then air it and the users can then make up their own minds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> I’m not kidding
> If there is dirty laundry then air it and the users can then make up their own minds.



I'm the first one for it , but I don't think it's that simple there is always two sides to a story and something this big you need to weigh the consequences. It's easy for non-reviewer people to insight 'war' but it's much more difficult if you put yourself out there. Also you need to be damn sure about your facts and have reputable proof before making accusations. P.S this is in NO WAY directed at any reviewer or forumite in any way just my opinion  

That's what the Vendor sections are for , if you have tried all avenues and you think you have been wronged then air it in public. We are all grown ups and need to act accordingly.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> I'm the first one for it , but I don't think it's that simple there is always two sides to a story and something this big you need to weigh the consequences. It's easy for non-reviewer people to insight 'war' but it's much more difficult if you put yourself out there. Also you need to be damn sure about your facts and have reputable proof before making accusations. P.S this is in NO WAY directed at any reviewer or forumite in any way just my opinion
> 
> That's what the Vendor sections are for , if you have tried all avenues and you think you have been wronged then air it in public. We are all grown ups and need to act accordingly.....


Create a fake account and dump the information. Create some chaos. If its a systemic problem which it seems to be hinting at there should be more wins then losses 

The vendors section just becomes a fanboi hangout where nobody can believe that their beloved vendor can do any wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

BioHAZarD said:


> Create a fake account and dump the information. Create some chaos. If its a systemic problem which it seems to be hinting at there should be more wins then losses
> 
> The vendors section just becomes a fanboi hangout where nobody can believe that their beloved vendor can do any wrong.


Oh ja just to qualify blah blah blah ..... only my opinion not directed at anyone blah blah blah

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> I'm the first one for it , but I don't think it's that simple there is always two sides to a story and something this big you need to weigh the consequences. It's easy for non-reviewer people to insight 'war' but it's much more difficult if you put yourself out there. Also you need to be damn sure about your facts and have reputable proof before making accusations. P.S this is in NO WAY directed at any reviewer or forumite in any way just my opinion
> 
> That's what the Vendor sections are for , if you have tried all avenues and you think you have been wronged then air it in public. We are all grown ups and need to act accordingly.....



Jai Haze puts it out there no matter what happens to him, he even said his been blacklisted by companies but it doesn’t faze him a bit. I think everyone is just to scared of what will happen to them but this isn’t the mafia were you get “silenced”. 

I dont really care if certain vendors have monopoly, this is business and good for them. Business is a shark tank.

But if there is corruption or coercing just to manipulate the market then we have a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> We want WAR !!!!!



You may want a war but the Admin and Mods don't. And there are always two sides to a story and neither side wins in an internet argument.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Oh ja just to qualify blah blah blah ..... only my opinion not directed at anyone blah blah blah



+1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> You may want a war but the Admin and Mods don't. And there are always two sides to a story and neither side wins in an internet argument.


There are implications sure. 
But in the long run the vaping community suffers I think. Currently there is no other platform. At least that I am aware of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

jm10 said:


> Jai Haze puts it out there no matter what happens to him, he even said his been blacklisted by companies but it doesn’t faze him a bit. I think everyone is just to scared of what will happen to them but this isn’t the mafia were you get “silenced”.
> 
> I dont really care if certain vendors have monopoly, this is business and good for them. Business is a shark tank.
> 
> But if there is corruption or coercing just to manipulate the market then we have a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont like oom haze his a verry angry person lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> There are implications sure.
> But in the long run the vaping community suffers I think. Currently there is no other platform. At least that I am aware of.



There are plenty of other platforms... but ECIGSSA is here to promote Vaping and educate and be a community! Already I have spent time on this issue and written a reply and deleted it and started again a few times and generally wasted time. Personal attacks are simply not allowed on ECIGSSA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> There are plenty of other platforms... but ECIGSSA is here to promote Vaping and educate and be a community! Already I have spent time on this issue and written a reply and deleted it and started again a few times and generally wasted time. Personal attacks are simply not allowed on ECIGSSA.


Appreciate the reply. Don't agree 100% but appreciats the time you put aside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Daniel said:


> I'm the first one for it , but I don't think it's that simple there is always two sides to a story and something this big you need to weigh the consequences. It's easy for non-reviewer people to insight 'war' but it's much more difficult if you put yourself out there. Also you need to be damn sure about your facts and have reputable proof before making accusations. P.S this is in NO WAY directed at any reviewer or forumite in any way just my opinion
> 
> That's what the Vendor sections are for , if you have tried all avenues and you think you have been wronged then air it in public. We are all grown ups and need to act accordingly.....



The few times you're not talking k@k you actually make a lot of sence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Adephi said:


> The few times you're not talking k@k you actually make a lot of sence.


It's very seldom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Well this was anti climatic 

I wont stop thou, we let the government slip and only opened our mouths after everything was gone to crap, i wont let my vaping be another thing effected and complain afterwards. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Well this was anti climatic
> 
> I wont stop thou, we let the government slip and only opened our mouths after everything was gone to crap, i wont let my vaping be another thing effected and complain afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cold shower of note Bru.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> We are all grown ups .....



And as grown ups it is our responsibility to stand up and point out the wrong doing, we are doing this for the greater good. 

I always think to myself would my son be proud of me for not backing down from a fight or say hey their is my dad the chicken shit. Yeah yeah he would probably say shut up old man but thats not the point here. 

Blah blah not aimed at anyone or......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> It's very seldom


I drop gems now and then...when it matters....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

jm10 said:


> And as grown ups it is our responsibility to stand up and point out the wrong doing, we are doing this for the greater good.
> 
> I always think to myself would my son be proud of me for not backing down from a fight or say hey their is my dad the chicken shit. Yeah yeah he would probably say shut up old man but thats not the point here.
> 
> Blah blah not aimed at anyone or......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not my zoo not my monkeys....if anyone has something to say say it in the respective thread or platform we clogging up a reviewers thread here.....just saying

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> Not my zoo not my monkeys....if anyone has something to say say it in the respective thread or platform we clogging up a reviewers thread here.....just saying


Dankie

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Cor said:


> Dankie



@Cor you know i love you man, your reviews always make me laugh, we will chat on whatsapp about your juice line so i can get some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Not my zoo not my monkeys....if anyone has something to say say it in the respective thread or platform we clogging up a reviewers thread here.....just saying


@Cor 's thread has never had so much airplay

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Brommer

@Cor nice review man! Like your style. Will look out for your juices as well. 

I agree and have seen what Caveman was talking about in the second part of the video. Best thing for a small vendor is to just do your thing. Forget about the politics and make your own way. Make your own agreements with distributors, don’t accept the first or second “No” you are dealt with.
It is afterall...business.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

OOO So shiny new video uploaded heheheh

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> OOO So shiny new video uploaded heheheh



awesome review buddy

keep em coming

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cor said:


> OOO So shiny new video uploaded heheheh



Nice one Cor, keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Lovely brother man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Sopas klaar gekyk. Hou van jou style.  Ek het nog steeds my 22mm oorspronklike Petri.
Sien ook uit na die volgende een.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

Cor said:


> OOO So shiny new video uploaded heheheh



Great Job Caveman! Keep it up mate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

After a long time it is here the return of the caveman.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Welcome back @Cor !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Welcome back @Cor 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500

Glad you are back Caveman! @Cor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Lekker Kwagga! Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Cor jy nog in Limpopo?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome back @Cor !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Lekker pellie ..... welkom terug ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Cor jy nog in Limpopo?


Yes eks in limpopo met skool vakansies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor

Lastnights review update was stoped due to loadshedding but fearnot at 14:30 it will be up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

PLEASE , STICK AROUND , moenie weer fade nie .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Uploaded the second video a while back but allmost didnt post the link lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great to see @Cor
Dont have a chance to watch it right now but I will check it over the weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

The gear rta was it overhyped or just that good lets find out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Cor

And its up lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor

After a few month's of silence and allot of other personal things I can finally start reviewing again well not more via video's as vivo have verry crappy internet.

So watch this space for the first review that will be up soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------

